# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng KhopChaiDeu - Nhà hàng ở Lào

## hantt.163

Tiếng  Lào có nghĩa là Cảm ơn nhé. Nhà hàng KhopChaiDeu có 3 tầng, tầng 1 là  quầy bar và phòng bia, tầng 2 rộng hơn phục vụ ăn uống. Thực đơn của nhà  hàng rất đa dạng với khoảng 20 món ăn gồm các món địa phương, Trung  Quốc, Nhật Bản, phương Tây đến các món chay và tráng miệng. 




 Nhiều  nhất vẫn là các món đặc sản truyền thống của Lào như lạp, cơm nếp dẻo,  các món thịt nướng và món ăn côn trùng. Món ăn ngon miệng, giá cả phải  chăng, phục vụ chu đáo và lễ phép, KhopChaiDeu là chọn lựa yêu thích của  tất cả du khách.



 Địa chỉ: 54 Sethathirat Rd, Nam Phou, Vientiane, Laos.

 Giờ mở cửa: 8h:00

 Giá từ: 5 USD
Theo: dulichlao.com
*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm* *Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Lào - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Lao - Tp. Ho Chi Minh (5 ngay 4 dem) - Gia 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Lào - tour du lich Lao

Cùng khám phá du lịch Lào - du lich Lao*

----------

